# PCGH-Miniabo mit toller Prämie jetzt schon für 7,90 Euro [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (9. September 2009)

*PCGH-Miniabo mit toller Prämie jetzt schon für 7,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-Miniabo mit toller Prämie jetzt schon für 7,90 Euro [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-Miniabo mit toller Prämie jetzt schon für 7,90 Euro [Anzeige]


----------



## afrotobi (9. September 2009)

*PCGH-Miniabo mit toller Prämie jetzt schon für 7,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Hallo liebe Community,
ich hab das Miniabo abgeschlossen, aber wann kommt denn die Prämie? Ich hab schon die 2. Ausgabe erhalten.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Ich 15 (9. September 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Miniabo mit toller Prämie jetzt schon für 7,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



afrotobi schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> ich hab das Miniabo abgeschlossen, aber wann kommt denn die Prämie? Ich hab schon die 2. Ausgabe erhalten.
> 
> Liebe Grüße



Das dauert immer etwas. Ich musste auf meine Roccat Kone fast 3 Monate warten ich dachte schon die kommt nimmer.


----------



## afrotobi (9. September 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Miniabo mit toller Prämie jetzt schon für 7,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Ah super vielen Dank. Das wollt ich nur wissen


----------



## Steff456 (9. September 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Miniabo mit toller Prämie jetzt schon für 7,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

also ich habe mir das Messgerät schon vor einem halben jahr geholt und obwohl es nicht so hochwertig ist, ist es doch sehr interessant, wie die temperaturen im pc bzw. allgemein sind. (wollte schon immer mal wissen, wie schnell halogen-lampen heiß werden - hab mir immer die finger vebrannt )

ist einfach ein nettes gimmick..

und das soll keine werbung sein


----------



## Rasputin468 (9. September 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Miniabo mit toller Prämie jetzt schon für 7,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

das würde ich auch gerne wissen , aber leider ist meine Prämie immer noch nicht da.Ich hoffe es kommt irgendwann an.


----------



## LordTripack (10. September 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Miniabo mit toller Prämie jetzt schon für 7,90 Euro [Anzeige]*



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Das dauert immer etwas. Ich musste auf meine Roccat Kone fast 3 Monate warten ich dachte schon die kommt nimmer.



Hmm, hast du per Rechnung oder Bankeinzug bzw. Äquivalentem gezahlt?
Weil ohne meine Prämie brauche ich das Zusammenbauen nicht anfangen.
Ohne PSU geht nichts. Naja, werden die Komponenten jedenfalls noch billiger.


----------



## TwilightAngel (11. September 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Miniabo mit toller Prämie jetzt schon für 7,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Also nach meiner Erfahrung ist das mit Abogeschenken in der Regel so, das frühestens ab der 2. Ausgabe damit gerechnet werden sollte. Meist kommt es mit der 3. Kommt auch drauf an, ob die Geschenke MIT dem Heft geliefert werden oder separat. 
Ich würde einfach bis zum Erhalt der 3. Ausgabe warten und wenn es dann nicht kommt, einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## HeNrY (11. September 2009)

*AW: PCGH-Miniabo mit toller Prämie jetzt schon für 7,90 Euro [Anzeige]*

Jep - und der Aboservice ist dann die richtige Adresse 
Bei meinem normalen Abo und der Prämie hatte es auch etwas gedauert, glaube 1 Ausgabe oder so - fand ich aber trotzdem noch recht fix.


----------

